

Ask HN: Is there a website similar to HN for web/graphics designs? - newgrad

A place to keep up with the latest designs' exciting stuffs.
======
macleanjr
<http://forrst.com> and <http://dribbble.com> would be two places to check
out.

------
bernatfp
<http://sidebar.io>

It's also a social news website, but works different than HN. It uses
telesc.pe which is kinda cool :)

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks for the mention! My goal for Sidebar is actually to have it become the
"HN of Design". I'm starting small, but I hope to get there eventually!

